# QLD 22/4 - Moffat Madness



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Well the wait is now over, today was the maiden voyage offshore in the outback. Trip #6 for me and a cracker.

I set my alarm last night for 4:15am... well that's what I thought, I actually set it for 5:15am. Fortunately I woke before the alarm and got to Moffats Beach @ 5:30am. I was christened on my beach launch, literally. I got the kayak into the knee deep water fine and waited for a break in the very small waves to paddle out, picked my moment and cleared the waves no problem before I realized that I had forgot to put the rudder down and it was still stuck under the bungee... without really thinking I leaned over to unhook it like I had done times before and before I knew it I was in the drink. Fortunately the ob didn't roll completely and I uprighted it easily but everything was wet and I was feeling pretty humiliated infront of the 6 or so other yakers launching. Thank you to the guys who helped me get it back to shore and untangle my lines, thankyou. All I can say is i'm glad I created some makeshift rod leashes last night and they worked.

Second attempt was much smoother and I was out in no time; I nervously put out a 120s Halco Laser on my old el cheapo Shakespeare trolling overhead; an unwanted pressent long ago. I had made the effort to at least use a good 30lb leader on the old mono.

















After about 15min of trolling a bit of a drop off I could see on my iPhone I hear the jagged sound of mono and a sticky drag. I can't believe it, i'm on. It was a short and little disappointing run, then a deep dive, I expected much more and actually thought I had a small snapper or something on. It wasn't until it was beside the yak that I realized it was a 95cm tuna (not sure what type, perhaps someone can tell me). I nervously tail grabbed it on the second attempt and in no time it was in the yak.









When I looked up I had drifted a bit and couldn't see anyone around for a bit, I decided to head a bit closer inshore to Paulsod (might have my names mixed up) and his wife. I noticed he was on to a tuna and tried to get some video of him but was to far way and he released it before I could get closer.

I trolled a bit more and about 15min later I'm on again, this was a much stronger run but the hook pulled after about 5 min. I put the lucky lure back out again and in 15min, on again. We tangoed, the fish had several strong runs and then a deep dive. It pulled me by another yakker (sorry don't know your name) who was working soft plastics. It then made me look like I had 2 left feet, spinning me around and making me work around my other rods in a not so elegant fashion. At one point one of my rods went in the drink and I managed to pull it back up. Then it was a stale mate and I couldn't budge it off the bottom. After awhile I gained some line back and got it yak side; a 100cm tuna!

Arms like lead and pumping full of adrenalin I struggled to get it into the eske behind me, ever so wary of it going overboard. ~25kg of Tuna bagged and my arms like lead I headed home. I paddled through 3 or so bustups on the way back and would have liked to put a lure into it but wasn't greedy and stayed my course.

I received good advice and got off the yak before the waves coming in and swam it in. It was 8:00am and being a public holiday there were many people on the beach. In no time I had a small crowd around me pointing at the 2 tuna hanging out of the eske. Half of me felt like a war hero, returned from battle. The other felt self conscious of being so lucky on my first time and those that helped me out were not. After answering the same questions over and over again, yes they are real; they are tuna; 3km offshore I managed to buckle on of my wheels. Next time ill remember to put them on when it's still in the water and not try to put them on with all that tuna onboard. Loaded up and headed home where I embarked successfully on the messy job of filleting the 2 beasts.



































Measuring them was hard as my ruler only went to 80cm, I had to measure, mark and measure the rest on the table.

















The big tuna had the last word though and broke my filleting knife.









A big thank you to Greg and all those that helped me out today, you made my maiden offshore trip a blast and it's going to be hard to top... but I will try.


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

I should add, there has been no wastage and these tuna will have good homes, the stomachs of myself, my fiance and my parents who I am visiting for Easter. I am not one for a slaughter fest.


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Indiedog, I noticed you in your stealth on the beach looking very pro, ill say hi next time. I'm glad you got onto a long-tail and thanks for clarifying the Pauls.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWffpYBIAABBfgAAQQKMACAwAEAA3796gIAB1EU8o/VNNPKHqaAYQim0zVHqaaGmQZGioZRfUrS7XiExO4eJvZG32UmOOpHr4Y5t7IEATtITmbhfkFCSRcUgts0dni3bKwlfhEy3PHYELArUldFBsznXhQtFJHSeeOVWCT/F3JFOFCQ9+lgEg


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Awesome work Dan. Very happy for you mate. Looks like you're addicted now. Once you hear your reels singing and feel the pull of a fish like that you'll know like me that breamin just don't cut it. I donutted but my good mate Damo (Stictcho) kindly gave me his 50cmish sweety after he bagged a nice LT so I didn't have to go home fishless on Good Friday.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## TerryH (Aug 29, 2007)

Well done mate! Good to see some others got into them as well. Seems everyone I spoke to out there hadn't got much if anything other than a straightened hook, or just been chasing them all morning.

Decided to take ol' Mojo out for a spin this morn, given the wind was forecasted to be down.

After trying for god knows how long to hook up on a slug, I made the switch to a placcy and first got:
1. A big splash behind the plastic
2. A big swirl behind the plastic
3. A tuna exploding onto the plastic and making my Fireblood scream for mercy...

Sure did provide some entertainment for the first cast on the placcy!

30-45 minutes later, I managed to get a 101cm LT into the yak... (some 2km away from the fish)..

After that managed about 5-10 minutes more fighting with 3 different longtails before dropping all three 

They're certainly on the bite, just need to get in the right spot for casting, and probably skip on the slugs at the moment. Be nice if they were schooled up a little more though, thats for sure :lol:


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

The real paulsod here. That is a top effort, Dan. On your maiden voyage as well. :mrgreen: Where's those tissues?
Really, that is a top effort. You picked the right crowd to go with. 
I lived up to my name and lost two lures. One on a snag and the other through a badly tie knot. No fish on the end both times.  
I better correct the Qld Trips section, it was indiedog that posted the map of the car park at Kings Beach, not me.
Now I am off to have a sob.  :lol: 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

As othere have said Dan, great effort on your maiden offshore trip.
I got one 1 on my maiden voyage, so I can imagine how you feel bagging 2!
Good job mate!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Well done Dan. Everyone takes a dip now and then. I reckon had you not dunked that old shakespeare on the way out, the drag wouldnt have coped with the longtails and gone up in smoke. :lol:

The fish were in close all day today. All my fish were caught within 300m of the headland. I hooked my first longy before Id drifted to the sharknets. Tailwrapped and on 50lb I had it to the boat in under 5 mins. Today I wanted to take home Lynette's first longtail, so I quickly released it. Right about then her only hookup for the day spat the hooks after the first run.
Next up two guys in an outrigger canoe had a huge sweetie on and when they tried to land it they rolled the boat and lost the rod and reel. :shock: I asked him later and he was happy to lose the rod for the good bag they ended up with.

I had another good longy on but ended up tangled in another line and lure and took the pressure off for but a few seconds... goneski! :twisted:

As the tuna have been slug shy the past few weeks, I spent the day throwing poppers. I got a 2kg GT first up, released it and a few casts later, hooked another longy but wasn't up to the challenge. 
Then this monster smashed the LP120 and as I couldnt get the lure from these big blubber lips in a timely fashion he had to go into the bag.








A good cast into a healthy boil had me hooked up to what I thought was another GT when this fellow popped up. I got one on a popper in WA a few years back but this is my first at home. 








That little Fat'R's popper was on fire. The next boil I got a shot into, a good longy nailed it. Having turned its head back to the boat after the first run I thought I had him. I saw the leader for a brief moment before he turned and went ballistic. Hanging on I hit the pedals but the line went slack. I looked down to see the braid to backing knot had parted. 9lb mono backing just wasnt enough. Not happy about leaving 50m of braid in the water. Not to mention the popper in the fish.
1:00pm amd we decided to call it a day. After packing up we stood above the beach and watched a huge school of longtails busting up in the bay, 60m from shore.
Awesome day.


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

Thats digusting how and why did you take two home that just immoral... you should have let the larger one go so i can catch it next time!!!


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments, I had a blast and look forward to the next trip


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats on an eventful first ocean trip. 2 longy's in the bag is a great effort.
they go great as sashimi or as we did toight. stirfriedin equal parts soy, oyster and terriyaki sauces. YUM.


----------



## pwr62 (Feb 10, 2008)

Fantastic effort Dan, to out fish most of the old dogs that have been doing this for years on your maiden voyage is especially sweet.
So you had a few teething problems launching, all part of the learning curve. This will make going back in the river catching bream rather boring.
Great report Dan see you out there soon.

Paul


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Great work Dan, a fantastic outing. Something to remember when the leaner times are around. :? ;-)  Cheers, Dave.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Fantastic work mate. You were all about this trip at the meet and greet and it's worked out perfectly. Don't worry about the launch, it'll just make me feel better when I do it too... :lol: 
Joel


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Well done mate, haven't been offshore for a while myself. If that was your maiden offshore trip you did very well. Congrats!    I'll bet you're still grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

Great fish Dan
I guess this is you - Now we know what it was !!
Cheers Mark


----------



## noddy (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats on the tuna mate, and on the duck dive! At least the water wasn't too cold. (I was next to you in the carpark).
It was a serious flotilla out there, did anyone count the number of AI's there? They seemed to be everywhere.


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

TerryH said:


> 30-45 minutes later, I managed to get a 101cm LT into the yak... (some 2km away from the fish)..


Nice, I was hoping to get a video of someone fighting one, 2km is quiet a ride.



paulsod said:


> One on a snag and the other through a badly tie knot.


I am actually surprised my albright knots held, being new to using them and having to tie them several times over until I got one to hold right.



paulo said:


> I reckon had you not dunked that old shakespeare on the way out, the drag wouldnt have coped with the longtails and gone up in smoke.


Paulo, I think you're right, my new test is to see what I can do to break it to join the broken rod club. Nice GT and Snapper on the popper, I love working poppers and the spectacular hits you get, I think i'll have to give that a go next time.



AJD said:


> stirfriedin equal parts soy, oyster and terriyaki sauces


I'm off the the shops when they open to try this out, thx AJD.



pwr62 said:


> This will make going back in the river catching bream rather boring.


You hit the nail on the head there Paul.



occy said:


> Sunshiner would be impressed by the picture of the fiance holding the fish too.


I'm glad someone picked that up, I think sunshiner set the standard for tuna photos; bikini girl not optional.



dunebuggy said:


> I'll bet you're still grinning from ear to ear.


Still grinning, sore, tired but still grinning 



Bogey said:


> I guess this is you - Now we know what it was !!


Thanks for the pic Mark, this is actually the first pic I have of me on the yak, the tuna sure liked you and dragged me right too you before it went down.



noddy said:


> did anyone count the number of AI's there?


I get kayak envy whenever I see one fly past now.

Dan


----------



## TerryH (Aug 29, 2007)

There were quite a few AIs.. 5? out there

At first I was wishing I did take mine out, but come midday, gee I was glad I didn't take my AI as there was bugger all wind!


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

great report ------ the hunter succeeds


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

What fishing/nav type app have you got?


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Barrabundy,

I have just started using Navionics; its around $15 and I am pretty happy with it, the map above is generated by recording a track, emailing it to myself, then importing it to My Maps in google maps and taking a screenshot (unfortunately I cannot embed the map in these forums). It also does photo and video tagging which I am starting to make use of by putting the iphone in the iDry case. The iDry case is a fully functional waterproof case so you can snap pics and even underwater videos and then tag them on your track you are recording. As I don't have a fish finder yet it is handy to see rough depths of the water i'm in and the general contour underwater.

The help is pretty sub par and it takes a little while to work out how to fully utilize it's features but well worth the $15.

Dan


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll have a look at it myself in the meantime but does it have green zones and other information as part of it?

In case you didn't know the photo can be set to tag your photos automatically on its own. I've set mine that way and I can go back and see where which individual photo on the phone was taken.

Can you also save "marks" using Navionics? I know this has been discussed here in the past but I haven't gone back to find those threads as yet.


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes it can save marks too.

I guess the beauty of taking the photo from navionics is that when you export the track it also includes the photos as interactive markers when viewing in google maps /earth.

I don't have first hand experience with green zones and navionics but as of 2010 they purchased the necessary licensing to show the green zones. I don't think you can see these when you first look at the maps, I think you have to purchase the set of green zones separate, but I may be wrong. (http://www.ausfish.com.au/vforum/archive/index.php/t-158500.html)


----------



## flatyak (Apr 25, 2011)

good work on those longtails mate


----------

